# Want to buy a gaming laptop around 70,000 INR  or 1350 $



## NG235 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi guys,

I would like to buy  a gaming laptop that cost around 1350$. My options are

HP-DV6 6165TX
and  
Asus-n55sf. 

please help me select a laptop so that i can play games like crysis2, BF3, Mass Effect,etc.  :ra444zz:

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 14, 2012)

Asus n55sf


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 14, 2012)

+1 for Asus-n55sf


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 14, 2012)

I searched around a bit and found that N55sf is discontinued/ out of stock everywhere. Instead Asus has launched a new model with *N55SL* with *GT635m* @ 70k.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 14, 2012)

How does the 635 compare to the 540 and 555? (Or is it a renamed 555 chip)?

And btw they still have the same horrendous keyboard which was on the n55sf :S what a bummer.


----------



## sarthak (Apr 14, 2012)

You have given budget in USD also. Are you getting your laptop from US ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 14, 2012)

Jripper said:


> How does the 635 compare to the 540 and 555? (Or is it a renamed 555 chip)?
> 
> And btw they still have the same horrendous keyboard which was on the n55sf :S what a bummer.



Renamed with "improved" architecture.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 15, 2012)

sarthak said:


> You have given budget in USD also. Are you getting your laptop from US ?



Exactly, that completely changes the game. Answer this.


----------



## NG235 (Apr 16, 2012)

No, I'm planning to buy the laptop from India.

Its said that asus n55sf model is discontinued.
does this mean its production is terminated or it wont be available any time soon(may be in near future)?

can i play games like mass effect 3, crysis in n55sl model?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 16, 2012)

NG235 said:


> No, I'm planning to buy the laptop from India.
> 
> Its said that asus n55sf model is discontinued.
> does this mean its production is terminated or it wont be available any time soon(may be in near future)?
> ...



both have almost same graphics.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 17, 2012)

Even I recommend you to pick Asus over HP


----------

